# Work in Malaysia



## Bluelily (Nov 14, 2013)

I am planning to move to Malaysia in the next few months. I am currently working in Qatar for more than 5 years and I feel the need to change... esp to be closer to my own country Philippines. 

I would appreciate if you can advise me on the best places/ companies to work for. 

Thanks.


----------

